# Poodles and their Famous People



## Skye

What a fun thread! Love this!


----------



## fjm

Love that walking on air picture!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

Here are two that I like, Robin Williams (although I think the wife got the poodles in the divorce) and Patrick Swayze:


----------



## AgilityIG

op: Interesting!! Do share more pictures!!


----------



## neVar

Author susan mallery who is also a member of this board!


----------



## robin

Talk show host **** Cavett kept a standard poodle. there's a very famous photo of Cavett, in suit and tie, sitting across from the dog as if he were interviewing his pet. I can't find it on the net tho.


----------



## Feralpudel

I'll add another Natalie Wood photo.


----------



## robin

Let us not forget writer John Steinbeck and his beloved standard, Charley:


----------



## Keithsomething

This thread is fantastic!! 
I love all those old photos of people and their poodles


----------



## Trillium

How fun is this thread. Love all the old pics.


----------



## onlypoodles4me

I have a lovely movie still in my grooming room of Jack Lemon, sitting in a directors chair, next to a standard poodle sitting in the chair next to him, and he's holding her paw, clearly adoring her. It is one of my favorites! 
There is also a good one of Doris Day with multi colored poodles all around her. 
I would love to have my grooming room decorated with lots of these types of old photos!


----------



## Feralpudel

onlypoodles4me said:


> There is also a good one of Doris Day with multi colored poodles all around her.


I bought one of the original Collier's covers of that photo from a book vendor at a dog show! He had Frank Fretwell's collection of poodle books and prints, and it came from that. (Frank bred under the kennel name Monfret.)


----------



## sandooch

What a fun thread indeed! I wonder how they took that shot of Natalie in the red dress. She certainly didn't look as if she were jumping, but I don't see how else they could have done it...no photoshop back then. ;p


----------



## sandooch

Don't mean to rain on your parade, Spencer, so I hope it's okay to post this one picture. I found it to be hilarious.

Here is Cary Grant with his co-stars, going over their lines and both looking very debonair!


----------



## lavillerose

Here's the one of Doris Day. Found it online ages ago, no idea who/where to credit, I'm afraid...


----------



## Feralpudel

lavillerose said:


> Here's the one of Doris Day. Found it online ages ago, no idea who/where to credit, I'm afraid...


That's the Collier's cover I was talking about! It's from a 1952 Collier's.


----------



## charity

Winston Churchill’s poodle was named Rufus.


----------



## charity

I really love this thread!


----------



## 2719

Ellen Degeneres has a standard poodle named Mable.


----------



## BFF

These photos are wonderful! Just LOVE the one with Cary Grant. The poodle has the best expression.


----------



## furmom

Oh, I'm in heaven too. Love all of these photos. Thanks for starting this Spencer.:adore:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Jacqueline Suzanne had a little black toy named Josephine and wrote a book about her called Everynight Josephine.


----------



## flufflvr

What a fun thread!


----------



## Skye

I know Marilyn Monroe had a poodle named "Mafia." A quick search today didn't produce any photos. Does anyone know if there are any?


----------



## AgilityIG

I am sooooo lovin' this thread. The Cary Grant photo was awesome - didn't know he had a Poodle - "Cary" is actually one of the names on my short list for a dog :biggrin:


----------



## Skye

Found one


----------



## LEUllman

Vladimir Putin (!) and his poodle, Tosya:










Great article on the Foreign Policy website.


----------



## LEUllman

Hey, this is fun! 

Rhianna and her toy poodle Oliver:










Check out this site for Celebs and their dogs: CentralArf TV Blog


----------



## Feralpudel

LEUllman said:


> Vladimir Putin (!) and his poodle, Tosya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great article on the Foreign Policy website.


Great find, Leullman!! That is too funny...wonder if he takes him bear hunting.


----------



## Spencer

Sadly, Cary Grant didn't own poodles (but wouldn't that make him that much more dashing?!)... the poodle he is with is named Monsieur Cognac, and was an actor ! I have some pictures of him with Gregory Peck and Kirk Douglas as well! I'll get them uploaded when I can!

I love that this thread has gone off on it's own... it was nice to leave it and let everyone chip in, and quite a surprise to come back (I have been sick) and it be at three pages! Keep it up guys!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Well apparently Jacqueline Suzanne had many poodles...a link to a photo of her with some of them. Jacqueline Susann And Her Poodles - Rights Managed - Corbis


----------



## Salukie

truelovepoodles said:


> Ellen Degeneres has a standard poodle named Mable.


Your picture doesn't work for me, Truelove, is it this one?










The spoo's name is Mable and the little one is a maltese/poodle named Wolf.

Ellen with Wolf:










Here's another of Ellen with Mable:










Ellen Pompeo has two, their names are Gigi and Valentino:


----------



## Salukie

Audrey Hepburn with the little poodle she starred with in the movie "Sabrina".

And a promo picture for that same movie:


----------



## Salukie

Jackie Kennedy with her mother and a poodle:


----------



## Salukie

Vanessa Hudgens with her dog Shadow:










Blake Lively with Penny:










Joss Stone with Dusty:










Ashley Tisdale with her little poodle:










Miss Piggy and her poodle Foofoo:


----------



## Keithsomething

blech...all those newer celebs poodles look unkempt >.<


----------



## 2719

Salukie said:


> Your picture doesn't work for me, Truelove, is it this one?


Thanks Salukie...yes it was the one with Ellen and Mable I tried to post. I just noticed it didn't work. Thanks for finding and posting for me.


----------



## Salukie

Montel Williams with his wife and their poodle:










Barbra Streisand with her poodle Sadie:



















Elizabeth Taylor had one:


----------



## Salukie

Jane Lynch and Jennifer Coolidge starred alongside one in "Best in Show"


----------



## Salukie

Debbie Reynolds had several:



















Grace Kelly:










Bob Hope:


----------



## Salukie

Sophia Loren:


----------



## sandooch

OMG! I love the one with Miss Piggy and her poodle, Foo foo! lol


----------



## Keithsomething

mmmm Sophia Loren...if only I liked me the ladies


----------



## Dallasminis

Thanks for cool vintage pix!


----------



## Pamela

great pix you guys!!!


----------



## LEUllman

Keithsomething said:


> blech...all those newer celebs poodles look unkempt >.<


You're right. But then, the newer celebs themselves look unkempt, too.


----------



## 4Paws

LEUllman said:


> You're right. But then, the newer celebs themselves look unkempt, too.


LOL!! Seems like the trend leans toward grown-out faces. I prefer the shaven face, I feel like that's how you can tell it's a poodle. The white ones look like bichons to me, personally. You would think the celebs would have their dogs primped! That would make up for them looking not so glamorous.


----------



## FozziesMom

loving this thread! thank you!

PS as the owner of what you might call "an unkempt" poodle, I must say that the appeal of the dog is that when I keep the coat short, it's curly and requires little maintenance. So, I LIKE it that way (vs. the blown out look). I do shave the feet/face every 3 weeks because I agree that way we know it's a poodle!


----------



## LEUllman

FozziesMom said:


> loving this thread! thank you!
> 
> PS as the owner of what you might call "an unkempt" poodle, I must say that the appear of the dog is that when I keep the coat short, it's curly. I LIKE it that way (vs. the blown out look). I do shave the feet/face every 3 weeks because I agree that way we know it's a poodle!


Fozzie is not unkempt, just curly. Big difference. I actually wish Beau's hair would curl, but I suspect if it was going to, it would have done so by now.


----------



## FozziesMom

LEUllman said:


> Fozzie is not unkempt, just curly. Big difference. I actually wish Beau's hair would curl, but I suspect if it was going to, it would have done so by now.


Wow! So that's why Beau always looks like he's just had a blow out--he's got naturally straight hair! 

blows my mind.....I thought you were just like obsessive about his look! Now i feel less guilty about my 1x per week brushing habit.


----------



## pudlemom

Wow I just found this thread it's great thanks Spencer. I love the second photo of Natalie Wood in the brown dress I swear it looks just like my Mom back in her day same hair too.


----------



## LEUllman

FozziesMom said:


> Wow! So that's why Beau always looks like he's just had a blow out--he's got naturally straight hair!
> 
> blows my mind.....I thought you were just like obsessive about his look! Now i feel less guilty about my 1x per week brushing habit.


Ha! If I understand things correctly, Beau's straight hair is considered a "bad coat," or something like that, which is a somewhat common fault in whites and creams like Beau. It is relatively easy to comb, I suppose. I personally love the feel of a curly poodle coat. The grass is always greener . . . .


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

I love this thread. Thank you for creating this. Please keep adding pix.


----------



## nlrussell

Marilyn with Mafia (Given to her by Frank Sinatra, one of Natalie Wood's mom's poodles)









Jack Lemmon









Ann Miller and her "French Poodle" Millie









Ann Francis, Smidgeon, Tom Ewell


----------



## nlrussell

Joan Collins with a pink poodle


----------



## skinnydoggz

I found another oldie but goodie, Bob Hope. The poodle's name wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Skye

nlrussell said:


> Joan Collins with a pink poodle


I'd love to do this to Mimi!


----------



## Quossum

I love this thread! I put the multi-colored Poodles as my wallpaper. 

Can I play?










It's not his own dog, but still!

--Q


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

nlrussell said:


> Joan Collins with a pink poodle


 I love, love, love this photograph!


----------



## buddyrose

I LOVE unkempt poodles unless they're standards. But Toys look adorable, in my opinion, with fuzzy faces. I recognize poodles by their tails and round hairdos. I'm not a big fan of shaved faces or feet. Again just one persons opinion but I think A shaved poodle is old fashioned. Now don't you all go flaming me! Ha.


----------



## outwest

Nice thread! Thanks for starting it Spencer.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

*Parti Poodle?*

Did they have a Parti Poodle?

Ann Francis, Smidgeon, Tom Ewell







[/QUOTE]


----------



## outwest

possibly a parti.


----------



## CT Girl

Claudette Colbert

http://www.life.com/gallery/22387/image/50312554/celebrities-and-tiny-dogs#index/27


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

I just finished reading/listening to an audio book "LIFE" written by KEITH RICHARDS from the ROLLIN STONES. He has two poodle that live at his home in Conn. They are named Sugar and Etta (after Etta Jones).


----------



## Leooonie

so now I can use these whenever I hear people asking "why would I want a poodle" I can mention a bunch of INSANELY famous people!


----------



## ekbaby734

AWESOME THREAD! Thanks!


----------



## Will

*Anytime is poodle time*

I was looking at pictures of the late Natalie Wood recently... and found this picture of her holding her Poodle... which is probably my favorite of any of Natalie...
ANY TIME IS POODLE TIME


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle

*These pix are great*

Just keeping this tread alive.


----------



## sammy66

Salukie said:


> Debbie Reynolds had several:


My understanding is you can't have just 1. They are like potato chips


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

The great Barbara Stanwyck was apparently devoted to poodles:
Stars and Animals :: Barbara Stanwyck with her poodle Little Missy picture by cornershop15 - Photobucket
Stars and Animals :: Barbara Stanwyck with her poodle Charlie picture by cornershop15 - Photobucket

As was Vladimir Horowitz:
"Vladimir Horowitz at the Piano with Poodle" Premium Photographic Print | PostersMania.com

And Elizabeth Taylor:
Mothic Flights And Flutterings, Elizabeth Taylor and two cute friends

And the wonderful Japanese figure skater Mao Asada. Can't link it on my ipad but google Mao Asada Over the Rainbow and you should get a vid from 9/27/2010 called Mao Asada - 2007 JSC ... Mao and her "Toto," a.k.a. Aero.


----------



## Jacamar

Danny Thomas:









Another of Winston Churchill:










Actress Lizabeth Scott:










British actress and singer Betty Driver with the three pet poodles:










Elizabeth Taylor, 1957:










Audrey Hepburn, circa 1960:









Another of Audrey:









Diana Rigg, star of the television program “The Avengers”:


----------



## Kloliver

Oooooooo I love Audrey. Great photo with the black & white Spoos!


----------



## Jacamar

Kloliver said:


> Oooooooo I love Audrey. Great photo with the black & white Spoos!


----------



## Jacamar

Anne Francis and her poodle Smidgeon - 1956:











Rock Hudson being kissed by his poodle Demi:











Grace Kelly with her Poodle Oliver:


----------



## Jacamar

Natalie Portman has a poodle-schnauzer mix named Noodles:











Claire Danes and boyfriend Billy Crudup’s schnauzer-poodle:


----------



## Jacamar

Barbara Eden and her Labradoodle Djinn Djinn:











Ok, sorry about the mongrels.. :laugh:


----------



## Jacamar

Betty Grable:




















Ann Miller grooms her french poodle “Millie’ during the filming of “The Opposite Sex”:











Betty White with spoo:











Gertrude Stein and Alice B. Toklas with spoo:











Zsa Zsa Gabor with spoo:


----------



## Vixen

Joan Crawford with a poodle.









I love this thread even if it's an old one.


----------



## petitpie

I love this thread, too!


----------



## CtPoodle

I'm a big Walt Disney fan. Walt had a poodle named Lady. I can't find a picture of Walt & Lady on the internet. There is a picture of them in his biography.

Love this thread.


----------



## Zmyjka

Wonderful thread!

More of Churchill

















Jayne Mansfield









Joan Crawford and Cliquot









Elizabeth Hammond









Jill Westlake









Gloria Grahame









and more old photos... (on russian page)
Ïóäåëè , èçâåñòíûå è íå î÷åíü. Êîììåíòàðèè : LiveInternet - Ðîññèéñêèé Ñåðâèñ Îíëàéí-Äíåâíèêîâ


----------



## Jacamar

Madonna w/ spoo:


----------



## Chagall's mom

*I just couldn't stop myself from adding these.*


----------



## calarche

Chagall's mom said:


> *I just couldn't stop myself from adding these.*


That's a fact, Jack! Happy happy happy! Love DD!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marta Elmer

And here is Tito (if you still remember who he was) with his famous white poodles.


----------



## pandj

This cracked me up!!! I happened to be surfing one night and found this episode. It was hilarious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Cool thread!!


----------



## Sweetp

Elvis and poodle


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I wasn't a member when this thread was going. But I stumbled on it and LOVE it! How fascinating to see all those famous people lovin' Poodles. So, I thought I'd make a quick comment and resurrect this. Maybe someone has some more pictures.


----------



## cjay

Pinterest has a lot of poodles and their famous people. Very interesting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Legs&Leashes21

Ahem... Bump! 
I love this thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna

Feralpudel said:


> I bought one of the original Collier's covers of that photo from a book vendor at a dog show! He had Frank Fretwell's collection of poodle books and prints, and it came from that. (Frank bred under the kennel name Monfret.)



I wish I had been able to purchase some of Frank's collection. He was such a strange and delightful man. I know some really funny and interesting facts about him.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21

I’m years late to the party but I still want to play!








Pablo Picasso








Sofia Loren








Jayne Mansfield 








Jackie O








Lucille Ball








Mary Tyler Moore








Bob Hope








Walt Disney 








Sandra Dee








Blake Lively 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

